# Trans-Mix Station



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is a job that a contractor that I have been working with on a new Trans-Mix station. All of the steel was done in the fabrication shop and then assembled on site. They are now in the field touch-up stage and coating the entire field erected piping. Next is a sprayed in place secondary containment area where a over pressure vent is placed in case of a over pressurization in the system. That will be done with non-woven Geo-Textile and Polyurea. The steel was all coated with Carboline CarboGaurd 893 Epoxy. All of the steel that is under insulation is coated with Carbo-Zinc 11 HS to help with the prevention of CUI. All of the Abrasive Blasting was done to SSPC-SP10 near-white blast. Next is going to be the application of Fire-Proofing the four main support columns. I tried to get them to do this in the shop during construction and the prime said that iit was not going to be needed. Then they get it constructed on site and the Fire Marshall says, it needs Fire Proofing added to the four main support columns. Hummmmmmm!!!!!!!! I think I said that already. Now it is going to cost a lot more for the work to be done now. Should have listened, But what do I know? I'm just a painter :whistling2:.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

That is downright badass.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's awesome! Must be a lot of red tape and safety issues on a job like that.
What exactly is a trans mix station?


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes there is a lot of safety issues to deal with all the time. A Trans-Mix Station is designed to take mixed fuels such as Diesel and Gasoline and seperate them out so that they can be re-used as such. Much like a still. Boils the different fuels at different temps and they seperate off each other. This way, fuels that were pretty much unusable are now good to use again.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Very interesting. I would be lost. :thumbsup:


----------

